# لماذا يبدو على بعض الناس انهم اصغر سنا من عمرهم الحقيقي



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*لماذا يبدو على بعض الناس انهم اصغر سنا من عمرهم الحقيقي* ​ 

*تحدده صحة الخلايا بانتظار تفاعلاتها وخلوها من الشوائب*
*العمر الحقيقي 'بيولوجي' وليس زمنيا*​

*كم من كبير مسن انشط واكثر حيوية من شاب في الثلاثينات او الاربعينات او حتى في العشرينات، فيثير التساؤل والدهشة بلياقته وقدرته على الحركة من دون تعب او ارهاق، حتى انه لا يتمتع بهذا فقط، بل انه يتمتع بشكل ومظهر وملامح اصغر من سنه الحقيقي، ويتساءل البعض كيف هذا، ولماذا؟*​ 
*والاجابة ببساطة في طبيعة الحياة ونوعية الغذاء وأمور اخرى كثيرة، اذا ما اتبعناها حافظنا على سر هذه الصحة وهذا المظهر الأصغر سنا.*
*اذا كانت الخلايا صحيحة وسليمة وتفاعلاتها منتظمة كان عمر الانسان الحقيقي (البيولوجي) اصغر من عمره الزمني.. *
*اي ان الانسان في الاربعين حسب شهادة الميلاد لكن خلاياه الصحيحة النقية تجعله يبدو في الثلاثين او دونها.. وهذا هو عمره الحقيقي.*​ 
*معنى ذلك اننا اذا لم نسئ معاملة اجسامنا بالعمل المرهق والاكل المتدني الفائدة، والتدخين والهواء الفاسد، فاننا نحيا حياة افضل لا تشوبها المعاناة من الامراض، ولا يعرقلها نقص القدرة البدنية.*​ 
*فنحن لا نستطيع ان نوقف مرور الايام ولا ان ندفع الشيخوخة، لكننا نستطيع ان نحمي انفسنا من ضعف العظام والمفاصل الذي يقعدنا عن الحركة، ومن ضعف البصر ومن ضعف جهاز المناعة الذي يجعلنا عرضة للجراثيم، ومن السمنة التي تسبب لنا السكر، ومن ضعف الذاكرة الذي يجعلنا نفقد سجل حياتنا وذكرياتنا.. باختصار اننا نستطيع ان نكبر بنوعية صحة وحياة افضل، وباستمتاع بدلا من الالم والاكتئاب.*​ 

*فيما يلي توضيح ما يحدث في كل عضو وجزء من الجسم بمرور الايام، وكيف يمكن ان نمنع الخراب ونقلل الخطر.*
*وسوف نكتشف ان الاهتمام باجزاء تبدو غير مبهمة كالاسنان يساعد في الحقيقة على حمايتنا من امراض خطيرة.*​ 
*القلب مع التقدم في مشوار الحياة تفقد الشرايين ليونتها ويصيبها نوع من التصلب، وهذا يؤدي الى ابطاء سرعة مرور الدم ويعرض القلب لخطر الاصابة بالسكتة.*
*كذلك فان اهمال تنظيف الاسنان يضر بالقلب، حيث ان ترك الفضلات على الاسنان يؤدي الى نمو الجراثيم والاصابة بأمراض اللثة، ومن ثم تنتقل هذه الجراثيم الى شرايين القلب مسببة تورمها، ولمنع هذه الاخطار يجب تنظيف الاسنان بعد كل وجبة طعام خصوصا اذا كانت وجبة سكرية، واذا لم تتوافر ادوات التنظيف فعلى الاقل بالمضمضة والفرك بالاصابع لازالة العوالق. ويحمي الشرايين الابتعاد عن الدهون الحيوانية والتدخين والضغط العصبي وممارسة الرياضة.*
*ملاحظة:*
*وجدت الابحاث ان تناول الثوم يحمي الشرايين من التصلب.*​ 
*الرئتان تصاب انسجة الرئة بالتليف مع تعاقب استخدامنا لها خلال حياتنا بالاضافة الى الدخان والملوثات التي تلعب دورا خطيرا في حدوث ذلك، وتكون النتيجة ضعف الطاقة التنفسية، وتبين الابحاث ان الطاقة التنفسية تنقص بمقدار 27% خلال كل عقد من حياتنا وان الاشخاص ذوي الطاقة التنفسية العالية هم الافضل صحة ونشاطا لان خلاياهم تحصل على حاجاتها من الاوكسجين لتقوم بنشاطاتها الحيوية.*
*لذا فالتعرض للهواء الطلق والابتعاد عن الاجواء المغلقة، وممارسة تمارين التنفس العميق وتمارين الايروبكس الخاصة بالقلب والرئتين تساعد على منع التناقص المحتوم في الطاقة التنفسية.*​ 
*الدم اغتصاب الياف الدماغ بالاضمحلال والموت كلما تقدم بنا العمر، وهي كأي نسيج آخر تحتاج الى التنشيط والحركة والا فان الانسان يصاب بتدهور الذاكرة. والاشخاص الكسولون ذهنيا اسرع وصولا الى هذه المرحلة من غيرهم، وقد اثبتت الابحاث ان ممارسة الالعاب الذهنية بدلا من مشاهدة التلفزيون تنشط آليات الدماغ وتحفظ الذاكرة، بل ان محاولة الكتابة باليد اليسرى لغير اليسراويين تساعد على نمو الالياف الدماغية لذا علينا ان نهتم بتنشيط تفكيرنا مثلما نهتم بتنشيط عضلاتنا.*​ 

*العظام والمفاصل*​ 
*يستمر الجسم في بناء العظام خلال مرحلة الطفولة والمراهقة ليبدأ بعد ذلك في مرحلة الاربعينات او قبلها بفقدان ما بناه من كثافة عظمية، الامر الذي يسبب في النهاية هشاشة العظام المصحوبة بالالام وسهولة التعرض للكسور، خصوصا بعد انتهاء الدورة الشهرية وانخفاض هرمون الاستروجين عند المرأة وبعد انخفاض التسترون بعد الخمسين عند الرجل... ولذلك علينا ان نؤمن للعظام ما تحتاجه من الكالسيوم، اي حوالي الف ملليغرام سواء من الغذاء كالحليب الرز الاسمر او من الحبوب الكاملة.*
*ملاحظة:بينت الابحاث ان عظام المدخنين تعد اكبر سنا من عظام غير المدخنين بمعدل ست سنوات، وبينت الدراسات الرياضية ان المشي السريع يساعد على الحفاظ على متانة العظام.*​ 
*العضلات*​ 
*بلوغنا فوق الثلاثين يفقد عضلاتنا قوتها وتصبح رخوة، مما يسبب اختلالا في توازن الجسم بالاضافة الى المظهر المترهل ومن ناحية اخرى فان نقص الكتلة العضلية يساهم في زيادة الوزن، لان العضلات تلعب دورا في حرق الشحوم، لذا فان تقوية العضلات بالتمارين الخاصة لذلك ومنها تمارين الاثقال الخفيفة تصبح ضرورية بالنسبة لنا في هذه المرحلة.*
*ملاحظة:بينت دراسة ان فاكهة العناب الزرقاء اللون Bluberru والمحتوية على مادة البوليفينولات Polyphenolics تساعد على اعادة بناء انسجة العضلات.*​ 

*السمنة*
*تسبب السمنة امراضا كثيرة كامراض القلب والسكر والعقم، ويتعرض الجسم لزيادة الوزن عندما يزداد المأخوذ من الطاقة 'الغذاء' عن المصروف منها. اي ان الاكل الكثير من دون ما يعادله من حركة او تفكير يؤدي الى ارتفاع الوزن.*
*واذا اخذنا في الاعتبار ان عملية الحرق الغذائي تتباطأ بعد الخامسة والثلاثين بمعدل 6%، مسببة اضافة 150 سعرة حرارية زائدة يوميا، فان عدم تعديل غذائنا بصورة ملائمة لهذا التغير الذي يطرأ على نظام الحرق يعني اننا سيزداد وزنا بمقدار 3-4 كيلو غرامات في السنة.*
*لذا.. يجب اما تقليل وتعديل الغذاء او رفع مستوى الحركة والرياضة وكذلك فان بناء العضلات في هذه المرحلة من خلال التمارين الخاصة بذلك يساعد على الاسراع في حرق الطاقة.. حيث ان العضلات كما اسلفنا تحرق السعرات الحرارية بمعدل اعلى من الشحوم.*
*ويجبا ن نتذكر دائما ان الوقاية من السمنة ليست مطلبا جماليا فحسب، بل مطلب صحي اساسي للوقاية من الامراض الخطيرة.*​ 

*العيون *
​*تضعف قدرتنا على الابصار مع تقدم السن بنا، كما اننا قد نتعرض لامراض العيون المرتبطة بالعمر مثل مرض 'تلاشي البقعة البصرية' Macular Degeneration او الماء الابيض Cataract.*​
*واشارت اكثر من دراسة الى ان مضادات الاكسدة ومنها فيتامينات A,C,E وكذلك مادة اللوتين 'Lutein' تحمي العيون من هذه الامراض، لذا فالتركيز على تناول الخضر الطازجة في العمر المتقدم يخلص خلايا العيون من المواد الضارة بالبصر.... *​


*منقول*​


----------



## fns (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*

شكرا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل والشيق
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*

*موضع جميل ومفيد 
مشكورة اخت candy shop
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*



fns قال:


> شكرا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل والشيق
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*



كليم متى قال:


> *موضع جميل ومفيد *​
> *مشكورة اخت candy shop*
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا ييارك حياتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*



> تسبب السمنة امراضا كثيرة كامراض القلب والسكر_* والعقم،*_


_*
انا  من اليوم 

حبدي  اعمل رياضة

و اركض  كـــ المجنون

شكرا ماما  كاندي  على الموضوع

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*

انا ماباخدش بالي اني بعمل الحجات دي

لكن ماشفتش حد اطلاقاااااااااا وقالي سني الحقيقي

ويبقى فرق جامد 7 سنين او 6 كدا يعني

موضوع حلو جدااااااااااااااااااااااا يا كاندي






​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*



amjad-ri قال:


> _*انا من اليوم *_​
> _*حبدي اعمل رياضة*_​
> _*و اركض كـــ المجنون*_​
> _*شكرا ماما كاندي على الموضوع*_​
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا امجد

ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> انا ماباخدش بالي اني بعمل الحجات دي​
> 
> لكن ماشفتش حد اطلاقاااااااااا وقالي سني الحقيقي​
> ويبقى فرق جامد 7 سنين او 6 كدا يعني​
> ...


 

ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## جيلان (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*



> بل ان محاولة الكتابة باليد اليسرى لغير اليسراويين تساعد على نمو الالياف الدماغية



*ايون دى بحاول اعملها كتير عشن تنشط الفص الايمن من المخ على حسب المعلومة الى سمعتها ان الجزء من المخ الموجود بالناحية المعاكسة لليد الى بنكتب بيها هو الى بينشط بس عشن كدى ممكن الطريقة دى تنمى الذكاء على حد سمعى يعنى
بس موضوه جامد بجد
تسلمى يا قمرة*


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*

بدون تعليق :
يثبت .


----------



## Mor Antonios (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هناك شباب مظهرهم مثل الشيوخ دول اللي بسموهم شباب في شيخوخة
لكن ما اجمل من الانسان ان يعود للطبيعة ويبتعد عن المعلبات التي تحتوي مواد حافظة ومؤكسدة للدم.
وصدق من قال ان عمر الانسان ليس بالرونامة(التقويم)بل كما يرى هو نفسه​


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*



جيلان قال:


> *ايون دى بحاول اعملها كتير عشن تنشط الفص الايمن من المخ على حسب المعلومة الى سمعتها ان الجزء من المخ الموجود بالناحية المعاكسة لليد الى بنكتب بيها هو الى بينشط بس عشن كدى ممكن الطريقة دى تنمى الذكاء على حد سمعى يعنى*
> *بس موضوه جامد بجد*
> *تسلمى يا قمرة*


 
ميرسى يا قمر على تشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا يبدوا على بعض الناس انه اصغر سنا من عمره الحقيقي*



قلم حر قال:


> بدون تعليق :
> يثبت .


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قلم حر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> هناك شباب مظهرهم مثل الشيوخ دول اللي بسموهم شباب في شيخوخة
> 
> لكن ما اجمل من الانسان ان يعود للطبيعة ويبتعد عن المعلبات التي تحتوي مواد حافظة ومؤكسدة للدم.
> 
> وصدق من قال ان عمر الانسان ليس بالرونامة(التقويم)بل كما يرى هو نفسه​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_مهم جدا 
ربنا يبركك 


​_


----------



## candy shop (8 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مهم جدا​​_
> _ربنا يبركك _
> 
> _
> ...


 شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sara A (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكى كاندى على الموضوع الجميل*
*على فكره أنا متعرضه للموضوع ده أنا فى الكليه واللى يشوفنى يقول فى أعدادى والمصيبه أنى فى تربيه مش عارفه هشتغل أزاى*

*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## candy shop (10 أكتوبر 2008)

sara a قال:


> *شكرا ليكى كاندى على الموضوع الجميل*
> *على فكره أنا متعرضه للموضوع ده أنا فى الكليه واللى يشوفنى يقول فى أعدادى والمصيبه أنى فى تربيه مش عارفه هشتغل أزاى*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*


 

بصى يا ساره روحى لدكتور 

واكيد فى علاج

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## assyrian girl (11 أكتوبر 2008)

hhahahahaahahah every one in my class and even in any place they think that am under 18 but am not hehheheheh but thats really good for girls of course thanks alot for ur nice topic


----------



## لوقا عادل (11 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## candy shop (11 أكتوبر 2008)

assyrian girl قال:


> hhahahahaahahah every one in my class and even in any place they think that am under 18 but am not hehheheheh but thats really good for girls of course thanks alot for ur nice topic


 

thank you very much ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*كاندى متوصية كامد باين كدا شكرا يا كاندى ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*كاندى متوصية جامد باين كدا شكرا يا كاندى ​*


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *كاندى متوصية كامد باين كدا شكرا يا كاندى ​*


 
هههههههههههههههههه

واخده رشوه

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
فعلا" معلونات مفيدة جدا"جدا"
فعلا" يا كاندى ربنا يعوضك لأهتمامك بينا
ششششككككرررراااااا"""""""""""*​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع*​
> *فعلا" معلونات مفيدة جدا"جدا"*
> *فعلا" يا كاندى ربنا يعوضك لأهتمامك بينا*
> 
> *ششششككككرررراااااا"""""""""""*​


 

شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا كاندي .


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا كاندي .


 
شكرااااااااااااا ليك يا قلم حر​


----------

